# Shrink Wrap gauge



## SonyaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum. I'm making some MP soaps which are going well, but I'm wanting to get onto shrink wrap for that professional look. I live in NSW, Australia. Does anybody know what the best gauge of shrink wrap is for wrapping MP soaps?

Cheers
Sonya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi  

I not sure how to answer your question  i got a shrink wrap machine a mini one from Ebay and i hate it lol, i too want that nice finished.

maybe i just sux doing it but some how it looks so messy and makes the soap sticky  .

I be watching this thread  i been wraping nicely in Glade Wrap then put in a Cello bag look so much neater.

I am too from NSW Sydney 

Have fun
Kristie


----------



## SonyaB (Apr 24, 2009)

*shrink wrap*

Hi Kristie,

Firstly, beautiful girls  . I've been searching the net high and low and I can only find descent information in the States but nothing in Australia. All everybody wants to do is sell stuff without supplying information.

I tried with Glad Wrap when I first started but that went wrinkly on me and air still got in causing them to sweat. Then I tried Cello wrap from Spotlight. That went wrinkly and yellow   :cry: 

My MP base supplier recommends Shrink Wrap but I spoke to them this morning and they couldn't remember what thickness (gauge) they bought! Curious!! They thought 1000m roll would last them a lifetime, but they are on their 7th roll and rolling  :wink: 

From what I've read it can depend on the quality of the plastic as to whether it goes wrinkly. So far I've been using non-adhesive book covering plastic. Does a good job, but is still fiddly - especially when you don't have a guillotine to slice it up. And it takes time. I've contacted a few companies that sell packaging supplies, so I'll see what info I get back.

Cheers
Sonya.


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Sonya!  I use clear polypropylene sealable bags - work great for me.  Here is a link to the supplier I use:-

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/home.p ... n=0&page=2

Just scroll down the page for the two sizes.  I also use cellophane bags which I then seal with sticky tape.

Tanya


----------



## Deda (Apr 24, 2009)

SonyaB said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm making some MP soaps which are going well, but I'm wanting to get onto shrink wrap for that professional look. I live in NSW, Australia. Does anybody know what the best gauge of shrink wrap is for wrapping MP soaps?
> 
> ...



I get it in 1500' rolls of 100 gauge.  I've tried the PVC, but I like the PET better. 

Not sure what the bags are made of, I looked but the places I saw them online only listed them as Shrink Bags, no info on material or gauge.


----------



## SonyaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Tanya,

I had a look at Aussie Soap Supplies stuff. They don't have a photo though. You don't get streak marks on the bags or anything when sliding the soap bars in? Do they hold there own with regards to keeping moisture out so the soap don't absorb it and have that 'sweating' look?

 Sonya


----------



## topcat (Apr 25, 2009)

Well sealed, these bags are fine for keeping the air out and no moisture attracts to the soap inside.  As for streaks - well, I just got good at sliding them in carefully :wink: 

Tanya


----------

